# Solved: gotab gtd7



## silverdi (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm a W8 man myself,but a friend has asked me how he can set up bookmarks from a web page to his home page on his 'gotab gtd7 android jelly bean tablet. Can anyone help?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/google-android/3447950/add-bookmarks-home-screen-in-android/


----------



## silverdi (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks 'etaf'-problem solved.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent, thanks for letting us know


----------

